
Diagnosis: Unsolved Cases - imglorp
https://www.nytimes.com/series/diagnosis-unsolved-cases
======
imglorp
I wonder how many amateurs have access to--and are familiar enough with--all
the necessary the literature to make a suggestion about extremely rare
diseases.

